# Estee Lauder Double Wear Foundation - Nutmeg



## AlmondNails (Apr 12, 2017)

Hello everyone!

I was wondering if anyone who wears Estee Lauder's Double Wear Foundation in the shade 6W2 - Nutmeg, could suggest options for other foundations of different makeup brands, what you use for your concealer, flattering nude lippies, etc.

Thank you!


----------



## sagehen (Apr 13, 2017)

I have a suggestion - findation.com

it is a database with a LOT of brands and if you can put in one or two shades that work for you (yo9u need to know brand, formula and shade) it can come up with a variety of options. I know that ELDW Nutmeg is in there now. There are some outliers that are WAY too light or dark but most of the results are helpful and reliable.

Also, maybe Maybelline FitMe foundation in 355 Coconut? There is a corresponding powder as well and there is a concealer in shade 35 that might work for you.

Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## AlmondNails (Apr 13, 2017)

Thank you so much!


----------



## sagehen (Apr 19, 2017)

AlmondNails said:


> Thank you so much!


Any time! I forgot to add nude lippies you might like. I am a matte girl so please keep that in mind.
NARS lip gloss in Supervixen. love...
MAC matte lipsticks in antique velvet, hot chocolate, stone, styled in sepia (this was le but you might find on a swap)
Milani matte liquid ls in Stunning, Adorable, Beloved
KvD liquid lips in Bow n Arrow, Ludwig


----------



## elixirhtcisb (Jan 22, 2020)

I don't know about it too much but it's awesome to be here to know more about such topics


----------

